# Glucometer Control Test Underused in Diabetes



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

Control solution for ensuring the proper function of glucose meters didn't appear to be a priority among physicians, pharmacists, or patients, researchers reported here.

In a survey, only 23% of diabetes patients said they use control solution, Katherine O'Neal, PharmD, and Jeremy Johnson, PharmD, of the University of Oklahoma in Tulsa, reported at the American Association of Diabetes Educators meeting.

But lack of patience compliance isn't the only problem -- only 14% of pharmacists and 56% of physicians consistently recommend using control solution, O'Neal and Johnson reported.

O'Neal said their study results provide an opportunity for diabetes educators to make sure that patients are using control solution.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/AADE/47136

Must admit, I have used control solution once in the past 6 years


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 10, 2014)

Never had any, never been told about it by anyone at the hospital or by pump rep, don't even know where to get it from, do you just ring up your pump supplier and ask for some?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Never had any, never been told about it by anyone at the hospital or by pump rep, don't even know where to get it from, do you just ring up your pump supplier and ask for some?



It's usually available free from the meter supplier.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 10, 2014)

I have used regularly. Had a problem with a meter and had it replaced within a day by manufacturer.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 10, 2014)

Erm, at the risk of sounding stupid I have no idea what that is, nobody has ever mentioned it to me


----------



## Bloden (Aug 10, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Never had any, never been told about it by anyone at the hospital or by pump rep, don't even know where to get it from, do you just ring up your pump supplier and ask for some?



More or less same here.  read about it in the meter instructions, but dont want to spend any MORE money on my dbs!


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 10, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Erm, at the risk of sounding stupid I have no idea what that is, nobody has ever mentioned it to me



It's a way of testing whether your meter is working correctly.  It's a special fluid, you do a blood test on it and if the meter is accurate it should come out within a specific range.  I think you can get one that reads low and another that reads high.

As I said above I've never used one, never been told to either, if I get a reading that's a bit suspect I just test again with spare meter and new pot of strips!


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 10, 2014)

Well I suppose I'd better get me some of that then.  Why don't they just include it with the meters I wonder, that would be easier surely.  I'll pop that on my diabetes list


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Well I suppose I'd better get me some of that then.  Why don't they just include it with the meters I wonder, that would be easier surely.  I'll pop that on my diabetes list



I think they used to, certainly my original AccuChek Aviva had it included in the box. I guess they decided it was cheaper to just supply it when requested - makes economic sense


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 10, 2014)

Trouble is it goes out of date, a bit like glucotabs.  Meter suppliers should post it to you free.  I've only used it twice in years.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 11, 2014)

i have had two different makes of meters and both came with fluid. both companies just ring and ask and is delivered in days.


----------

